

How to secure an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server - versatilemind
http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics

======
ubercore
Should "change ssh port" even really be on the list?

~~~
espennilsen
I moved the front door of my house to the back, haven't had any burglars brake
in. Can't argue with that!

~~~
stock_toaster
The the only reason _I_ change my ssh port is to reduce log file noise. Not as
a security mechanism.

Oddly enough, I have also run across networks where outbound port 22 was
blocked. Handy for that too.

~~~
16s
Me too. I've used a different ssh port for eight years. Not a single log entry
from ssh brute forcing idiots during this time.

